# 2010-2011 Blackout Dates



## TML (Sep 21, 2009)

Amtrak Guest Rewards has recently announced its 2010-11 blackout dates:

February 12 & 15, 2010 (President's Day)

April 2 & 4-5, 2010 (Easter)

November 23-24 & 27-29, 2010 (Thanksgiving)

December 17-23 & 26-30, 2010 (Christmas/New Year's Day)

January 2-3, 2011 (New Year's Day)

Now, I was somewhat surprised that another day was added to the Easter blackout period. I was also surprised that Labor Day weekend was removed from the list of blackout periods (it had always been blacked out in the past); my guess is that it may have something to do with Memorial Day & Independence Day weekends not being blacked out in the past two years.

I also noticed that like this year, most days surrounding Christmas & New Year's Day are blacked out, so I suspect this is probably a trend; I wonder if we'll ever go back to the very generous number of blackout dates in December 2008/January 2009... :unsure:


----------



## Rosie (Sep 26, 2010)

TML said:


> Amtrak Guest Rewards has recently announced its 2010-11 blackout dates:
> 
> February 12 & 15, 2010 (President's Day)
> 
> ...



All i can tell you is that I'm almost sure that it won't be happening on a holiday.


----------

